# planting asparagus and other operations on a produce farm



## 066blaster

Just added another 1000 I planted 4000 last year and have about 15000 total in the ground.


----------



## R DeLawter

Now how do you cover it up and do you spread the roots out or just cover them as they lay. How do you control the weeds.
We grow asparagus for family and friends and it is neat to learn how you do it large scale.
Thanks for posting with the pictures.


----------



## 066blaster

For large scale you just throw them in the trench. I use a 5 foot tiller with the tines removed from the center to bury them a inch or 2 after planting. Then after they are a foot or 18 inches tall I use a walk behind tiller with a Hiller attachment to bury them more. I do this twice. I use to do alot of this by hand. But had to mechanize it for large scale. Picking and bundling it is a huge amount of work.


----------



## 066blaster

The first year weeding is done during the tilling/burying process. And maybe hoe them once or twice. After that it's spraying and I can't give those secrets away. That is the hardest part. It took me years to figure that out.


----------



## 066blaster

5 acres of strawberries this pic was taken a month ago they are uncovered now.


----------



## R DeLawter

066blaster said:


> For large scale you just throw them in the trench. I use a 5 foot tiller with the tines removed from the center to bury them a inch or 2 after planting. Then after they are a foot or 18 inches tall I use a walk behind tiller with a Hiller attachment to bury them more. I do this twice. I use to do alot of this by hand. But had to mechanize it for large scale. Picking and bundling it is a huge amount of work.


 
And I have always worked so hard to spread the roots out as much as I could + the other things you read to do. Very interesting.>>What do you do for weed control and how long do you keep a field in production? >>I suppose your plants are a variety for commercial production?? 
MY oldest bed is 14 years old.


----------



## R DeLawter

Just read your post on weed control and I'm OK on you not giving out information. Sorry, wasn't trying to be nosey, never had contact with a grower before.


----------



## 066blaster

All male plants , the first thousand I planted I spread the roots. Then seen how it was done large scale, no need to do it.


----------



## farmer steve

nice 066,iv'e been gowing my own plugs and transplanting them after 1 year. i overwinter them in the greenhouse. have about 800 to plant as soon as the ground dries out.the older patches were just coming upand we had a hard frost yesterday. i guess no grass for easter. your on a way bigger scale than me.who cuts for you?


----------



## 066blaster

farmer steve said:


> nice 066,iv'e been gowing my own plugs and transplanting them after 1 year. i overwinter them in the greenhouse. have about 800 to plant as soon as the ground dries out.the older patches were just coming upand we had a hard frost yesterday. i guess no grass for easter. your on a way bigger scale than me.who cuts for you?


Me, I work 7 am to 9 pm asparagus season I pick twice a day, and bundle.


----------



## 066blaster

One of my fields today


----------



## farmer steve

066,just got mine bush hogged off last week. took the hay rake over it and cleand it up.been doin that the last couple of years an works pretty slick. i usually only pick in the morning unless it get hot and pushes it. i sell most of mine at my market but had enough to take some to produce auction last year.1/2 lb. bunches were bring $3-4 a bunch. yes i was a happy camper.


----------



## 066blaster

I get 4 a pound at 2 large farmers markets. And 3 at a store. 3.50 at are farm. When it's cool once a day is OK but if it's 70 it gets a little tall by the next day. I brush hog it in fall and take a front mount mower and cut it right to the ground in spring. So you don't have to deal with the stuble interfering with picking.


----------



## 066blaster

I hate rabbits!!! 4 year old honeycrisp


----------



## farmer steve

don't have much trouble with rabbits. the barn cats keep 'em in check. darn deer come in at nite and nip tips off the asparagus.


----------



## R DeLawter

Sure glad you fellows are talking asparagus and fruit trees. I'm learning things here and it is nice to follow your discussion. I really like the pictures.
The last couple years when the grass was up but I could not find any asparagus yet, I would spray with Roundup. Probably a very foolish thing to do!!


----------



## 066blaster

R DeLawter said:


> Sure glad you fellows are talking asparagus and fruit trees. I'm learning things here and it is nice to follow your discussion. I really like the pictures.
> The last couple years when the grass was up but I could not find any asparagus yet, I would spray with Roundup. Probably a very foolish thing to do!!


No that's good to do. Just did that today. But I mix 24d or weed b gone with it, any 3 way product if you have any broad leaf weeds. At the end of the season or mid season if you have to, cut all the Spears slightly below ground level and spray with the round up 24d mix. The asparagus will not be harmed. You will sacrifice some Spears cutting them short but it's worth it. If you miss some they will grow crooked, cut them off and discard as soon as you see them. This procedure is a must at the end of the season . The ferns will get a head start and choke out the weeds. Also fertilize at the end of the season and 2 weeks into the season. Also soak the daylights out of them if it gets dry. Sprinkle overnight. It really boosts production.


----------



## 066blaster

Do the clear cutting and spraying in sections so you don't interrupt production to much.


----------



## 066blaster

i will try to find a pic when the honeycrisp were mature and ripe, they were loaded with big apples


----------



## 066blaster

end of tomatoe season last year, 36x72 hoop house


----------



## 066blaster

Another field


----------



## R DeLawter

066blaster said:


> View attachment 345474
> Another field


 Are those sprinkler heads you see in the picture?


----------



## 066blaster

Yes the irrigation isn't fully installed. I ran temporary lines after planting. Last year I started running permanent lines but we had plenty of rain and didn't need it at all. I have the capability in all my fields if I need it. It works for frost protection also if the conditions are right. Hope I don't need it for either this year. We have 3 wells and a irritation pond. To grow strawberries you have to be able to frost protect them with irrigation.


----------



## Dalmatian90

farmer steve said:


> don't have much trouble with rabbits. the barn cats keep 'em in check. darn deer come in at nite and nip tips off the asparagus.



I saw this earlier today and almost posted to please not tell my deer they're edible. They've never touched them, yet.

Then I went down this afternoon to spread some mulch in the garden...and looks like skunks or some other furry critter dug up part of the bed looking for grubs. Not a big area, but they were quite thorough. 

So I will be blaming any further animal troubles with my asparagus on this thread.


----------



## 066blaster

I have some issues with deer and rabbits on asparagus. The deer tend to eat the tops off when they are in the fern stage. No real problems during harvest. I have issues with asparagus beetle and cut worms though. At least they can be controlled with spraying. I am installing a 6 foot metal fence around my apple trees tomorrow for deer and rabbits. Liquid fence does work for deer. I wouldn't apply it to anything your gonna eat though.


----------



## Dalmatian90

066blaster said:


> Liquid fence does work for deer. I wouldn't apply it to anything your gonna eat though.



I've got my own mix of eggs, garlic, and hot pepper I make up for the deer -- liquid fence worked great, but I'm too cheap to buy it for what they charge!

I use on Daylilies mostly, they think anything more than 20' from the house is fair game.

My deer pressure isn't too bad. I have a real fence around part of the garden to deter all animals against the really delicious stuff, and a larger area that I now put up fishing line scare wires that have kept the deer out so far. Used to only put up fishing line to protect the green beans, but last year the darn deer started eating my summer squash leaves!


----------



## 066blaster

I make my own too. I had tried hanging bars of soap and it didn't work. Finally tried the liquid fence and it worked! I use it on my trees until I get a real fence up


----------



## farmer steve

LEAD!!!!


----------



## 066blaster

farmer steve said:


> LEAD!!!!


They only seem to be around in the middle of the night. I trapped 6 rabbits over winter. And for every deer we shoot there's another to take its place.


----------



## farmer steve

066blaster said:


> They only seem to be around in the middle of the night. I trapped 6 rabbits over winter. And for every deer we shoot there's another to take its place.


 i warn all the neighbors in the summer they may hear shots at night.none have a problem with that. after about a week the deer are running as soon as they hear the polaris coming.
your lucky 066, for every one we shoot there's TWO to take it's place.


----------



## 066blaster

I'm starting to see some spears, but it's supposed to be 30 tonight and 28 Saturday night so I will probably lose these. I hope it starts warming up. They always look a little purple when it's cold.


----------



## farmer steve

might have to cut tips today as same here for temps tonite. thought about putting some row cover on but with 30 mph winds today ain't gonna happen.


----------



## R DeLawter

farmer steve said:


> might have to cut tips today as same here for temps tonite. thought about putting some row cover on but with 30 mph winds today ain't gonna happen.



Do you have to go through and cut ALL the frosted tips off? If you do not does it kill something else?


----------



## farmer steve

R DeLawter said:


> Do you have to go through and cut ALL the frosted tips off? If you do not does it kill something else?


 i dont normally.if tf they 4-5" i might.the cold does not hurt the roots and they will keep growing after it warms up.


----------



## 066blaster

R DeLawter said:


> Do you have to go through and cut ALL the frosted tips off? If you do not does it kill something else?


It will slow down production if you don't , because the plant thinks the spear is still there and is not as eager to send new spears up. Some of mine froze last night I will leave them hoping to slow them down since we have a week of cold weather coming. But during peak if theyfreeze cut them off.


----------



## 066blaster

Got a little muddy tilling the other day. But got the new strawberries planted in the rain. That's my dad watering them in. Today


----------



## 066blaster

We have 3 big sprayers, 2 three point sprayers and a 80 gallon pull behind but this is my favorite , 16 gallon with a wand and a broadcast sprayer that covers about 14 foot. I use it for everything, spraying trees, strawberries, asparagus, just clamps to your battery. If it gets too 


wet we can't get in with a tractor, I use this sprayer with the mule or a four wheeler lots of pressure. Just bought another one yesterday. 1 for herbicides one for insecticides and fungicides.


----------



## 066blaster

We planted some tomatoes plants today. This is mostly my dad's thing. I don't agree with everything his does with these, but he doesn't listen to my advice. I don't like the pvc trellis system either. I would use cattle panel's and steel fence posts.


----------



## 066blaster

This is are strawberry planter. We generally just have 1 guy planting. That's a water tank on it, it waters them as it plants.


----------



## 066blaster

Added another hundred honeycrisp trees. These are cameron select honeycrisp. They are supposed to have a little more color to the apple. Honeycrisp doesn't color up that great so it will be interesting to see how these turn out.





Put these in 2 weeks ago.


----------



## farmer steve

just wish those honey crip had a longer shelf lie. they are an awesome apple to eat.


----------



## 066blaster

If you do things right you can get 4 months out of them with little quality loss. I hate that the apples ripen at different times so they require multiple pickings. I also cut the stems of after picking so they don't puncture other apples when stacked. It's best to pick them and let them sit at room temperature for a few days to "dry out" and then in the cooler. I make apple sauce out of the seconds and get $6.50 a pint jar, it's good stuff. We have a commercial kitchen on are farm too. We make everything pickled and jams, jellies, home made ice cream.


----------



## R DeLawter

066blaster said:


> If you do things right you can get 4 months out of them with little quality loss. I hate that the apples ripen at different times so they require multiple pickings. I also cut the stems of after picking so they don't puncture other apples when stacked. It's best to pick them and let them sit at room temperature for a few days to "dry out" and then in the cooler. I make apple sauce out of the seconds and get $6.50 a pint jar, it's good stuff. We have a commercial kitchen on are farm too. We make everything pickled and jams, jellies, home made ice cream.


 
Don't know how you have time to sleep. I could never keep ahead of it all.


----------



## 066blaster

R DeLawter said:


> Don't know how you have time to sleep. I could never keep ahead of it all.


 It's bad from April till July then it ain't to bad. Saturday farmers markets all summer sucks too. But thats where I make most of my money. Staying up all night for frost protection also is not fun.


----------



## JustTom

066blaster said:


> Added another hundred honeycrisp trees. Put these in 2 weeks ago.



I'm puttting in a small orchard for myself and spacing guidelines are min 10 ft even for dwarf but yours look like they're only a couple of feet apart. Is this just a temp setup until you move or cull, or is this is your normal planting pattern?


----------



## 066blaster

JustTom said:


> I'm puttting in a small orchard for myself and spacing guidelines are min 10 ft even for dwarf but yours look like they're only a couple of feet apart. Is this just a temp setup until you move or cull, or is this is your normal planting pattern?


They are at a 3 foot spacing, 11 foot between rows. This is the most productive per acre spacing. And you get fruit the second year. Bud 9 rootstock, fully dwarf rootstock. Each tree must have a conduit pipe to support it, and three wires on a trellis system with tensioners. I allow the trees to get 10 feet tall. Spraying, pruning, picking is simple. It's called the tall spindle method. You might have semi dwarf rootstock.... Also each tree has about 10 small branches these get tied down the first year to promote fruiting. The trees are designed from the nursery for this method.


----------



## 066blaster

And the apples get big. The biggest apple I have ever seen in my life. Was on one of my 2 year old Cortland trees last year.


----------



## Dalmatian90

You'll never get a two hundred year old tree...






But I've seen some orchards like 066 does around here and it's remarkable the density of the fruit on them -- trees basically put all their energy into the fruit because they're not really growing trunks and branches to speak of:





Not what I'd want in a home garden from an aesthetic standpoint, and I don't think you'd get many folks excited about going to "pick your own" in one of those apple vineyards, but it sure must make it easy for the labor to prune and pick and you're not having to deal with ladders or pruning poles one bit. Of course a bit more labor and expense to start them because of the support from poles and wires they need.


----------



## JustTom

Interesting, so it's more of an espaliered system. I recently found a deal on large number of some less than perfect heritage dwarf and semidwarf apples and had considered doing it outside a small pasture I have fenced with hi tensile wire, but hadn't considered it for my planned orchard spot. So how often do you have to replace your stock, and is there a name or link for this method where I could read more about it? Aesthetics aren't as important to me as productivity, as I only have an acre to spare for the trees for now.


----------



## 066blaster

JustTom said:


> Interesting, so it's more of an espaliered system. I recently found a deal on large number of some less than perfect heritage dwarf and semidwarf apples and had considered doing it outside a small pasture I have fenced with hi tensile wire, but hadn't considered it for my planned orchard spot. So how often do you have to replace your stock, and is there a name or link for this method where I could read more about it? Aesthetics aren't as important to me as productivity, as I only have an acre to spare for the trees for now.


This is a newer system. But 20-25 years maybe more . YouTube has some info search tall spindle apples. John clemens from the University of Massachusetts has good vids on there. Some stuff has been revised over the last few years. Definitely use conduit by each tree.


----------



## 066blaster

Dalmatian90 said:


> You'll never get a two hundred year old tree...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I've seen some orchards like 066 does around here and it's remarkable the density of the fruit on them -- trees basically put all their energy into the fruit because they're not really growing trunks and branches to speak of:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not what I'd want in a home garden from an aesthetic standpoint, and I don't think you'd get many folks excited about going to "pick your own" in one of those apple vineyards, but it sure must make it easy for the labor to prune and pick and you're not having to deal with ladders or pruning poles one bit. Of course a bit more labor and expense to start them because of the support from poles and wires they need.


That pic looks like super spindle but with2 offset rows. Pick your own would be tough with tall spindle. Branches are week fruit is close together. They would probably do more damage then good. They look cool when fruiting nice clear isles, easy to mow, I mulch mine every year or 2. It's nice to be able to inspect the trees for bugs or fungus, ect. Everything is right there in front of you.


----------



## JustTom

066blaster said:


> This is a newer system. But 20-25 years maybe more . YouTube has some info search tall spindle apples. John clemens from the University of Massachusetts has good vids on there. Some stuff has been revised over the last few years. Definitely use conduit by each tree.


Thanks. I found info googling intensive orchard and high density apple planting. Found good stuff on penn state university site.


----------



## 066blaster

Building a permanent structure to replace the temporary one. We use this for selling strawberries on are other location


----------



## 066blaster

It's just gonna be a roof for now


----------



## 066blaster

I have alot of asparagus coming up. It's been cold and rainy the last week and didn't grow much. But it's gonna be warmer the next week. 


Still haven't picked any


----------



## Dalmatian90

I picked a few small ones Friday that had been up but doing not much of nothing for almost a week.

I have a lot that look just like yours right now.

Looking at my incomplete notes, seems maybe a week behind average, upwards of 10 days later than my earliest. That is following one of the coldest Marches on record.


----------



## 066blaster

This is the latest I have seen. But it's supposed to be in the eighties Thursday But may have frost tonight . I will fertilize and push it hard in june. I pick till July 7 ish.


----------



## R DeLawter

Wife picked a nice amount this afternoon and the temp is going to get warm here too.


----------



## 066blaster

Jersey giant really produce!


----------



## 066blaster

Brandywine tomatoes plants. I bought a stump grinder last week and ground some stumps the grindings work nice as mulch.


----------



## farmer steve

bee picking about a week but still a little slow with cool nites.picking about 20lbs. per day.took 42 1/2 lb bunces to produce auction yesterday and have 38 buches for tomorrow. it brought $2.60 a bunch yesterday. looks like i may have lost a few plants to the cold winter as i have a few gaps in the rows. 80* by fri. will really push it. 2x a day cutting.


----------



## 066blaster

The first stuff isn't the best looking because it's been exposed to the elements for a week or better. But finally getting some warmer weather. I should get some good pickings the next couple days.


----------



## 066blaster

farmer steve said:


> bee picking about a week but still a little slow with cool nites.picking about 20lbs. per day.took 42 1/2 lb bunces to produce auction yesterday and have 38 buches for tomorrow. it brought $2.60 a bunch yesterday. looks like i may have lost a few plants to the cold winter as i have a few gaps in the rows. 80* by fri. will really push it. 2x a day cutting.


I have lost a few in the past do to mole damage. They borrow underground and eat the crown over winter. If the area is sunk in, you know it's moles. This is why I cut it down in fall so there isn't any cover for them. Also keep the annual grass out it a tracts moles (cover and seed to eat) I spray with poast in august if I got grass in it.


----------



## 066blaster

Picked about 140 pounds today. Off to the grocery store tomorrow.


----------



## 066blaster

Had been picking alot of nice stuff and made it through with no frost. But with the few days of cold rainy weather I have got purple spot on my asparagus. No sprays registered for it during harvest. We have had a few dry warmer days and it seems to be getting better. But I think I will be tossing a couple hundred pounds. Here's some of the good stuff I was picking. Purple spot is small purple lesions mostly on the lower part of the spear . Really makes it unmarketable.


----------



## 066blaster

I think when the weather is warm enough the Spears grow fast enough that they aren't affected much by purple spot. I never had an issue with this before. I hope it clears up. I'll take some pics tomorrow.


----------



## R DeLawter

I enjoy the pictures and it looks like you cut the Spears ?? That is what I do anyway. That is a lot of bending over on the acreage you have.


----------



## farmer steve

066blaster said:


> I think when the weather is warm enough the Spears grow fast enough that they aren't affected much by purple spot. I never had an issue with this before. I hope it clears up. I'll take some pics tomorrow.


 had the same on mine after 3" of rain last fri. didn't show up on saturday picking but by sun it was there.we just eat or feeze what isn't nice enough to sell.


----------



## 066blaster

It was better today. Yes I cut them. I use a homemade tool thats about 18 inches long. Been also using a pistol grip spring loaded 18 inch pruner that works really good. Picking really don't bother me. Picking stuff I can't sell sucks though.


----------



## farmer steve

066blaster said:


> It was better today. Yes I cut them. I use a homemade tool thats about 18 inches long. Been also using a pistol grip spring loaded 18 inch pruner that works really good. Picking really don't bother me. Picking stuff I can't sell sucks though.


 i just snap mine off at ground level.things iv'e read(on the internet,just kidding) about cutting say that some dieseases can be spread from plant to plant using a knife. looks like quadris and bravo are labeled for purple spot down here.


----------



## 066blaster

Purple spot asparagus compared to good asparagus





these are my cutting tools.


----------



## R DeLawter

066blaster said:


> Purple spot asparagus compared to good asparagusView attachment 351498
> View attachment 351499
> these are my cutting tools.


 
I am glad you posted pictures of your cutting tools.


----------



## 066blaster

R DeLawter said:


> I am glad you posted pictures of your cutting tools.


That little pruner really works good. I'm not so afraid to have someone help me pick with that, they really can't damage other spears. With the other tool you have to hit the ground and can damage other spears. And it takes more effort and the Spears get dirtier. Also you can buy new blades and other parts for it. It cuts through em like a razor blade.


----------



## 066blaster

You can see where I missed with my early round up spraying


----------



## 066blaster

I got a little woodchuck that is weeding my field for me. I watched him eat some clover and dandelions. He doesn't seem to bother the asparagus. He also has a hole where rabbit's use to hang out and seems to be scaring them away. He is tame as can be I was about 20 feet from him in this pic.


----------



## 066blaster

Tomatoes coming along nicely.


----------



## 066blaster

Strawberries are in the peak of the season now.


----------

